# Wills Creek Spillway 10/22



## OLD BOAT (Oct 20, 2005)

Good day at Wills Creek spillway. 3 saugeye 17", 16" & 13", 2 crappie 10", 7 wipers 11" - 15", 19" channel cat, 22" bowfin :B returned 10/23 same spot, same lure, same minnow source :S I fish alone a lot, drops me a line to share my luck,


----------



## fishing_marshall (Jun 12, 2004)

Those are some nice fish!!!


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

You had a great day!


----------



## tcba1987 (Jun 22, 2004)

nice fish !! i knew wills creek was good for something other then those elusive flatheads  that i never seem to catch . might have to give it a shot for some saugeyes.


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

Where is Wills Creek spillway located? Doesn't Wills Creek empty into the Ohio River? I've heard of it on several occasions and figured that since I'm laid off, I might as well find out how to get to it. Any help.......?


----------



## OLD BOAT (Oct 20, 2005)

Approximately 7 miles south of Coshocton off of State Route 83, follow signs to Wills Creek Store. Go past store 2 miles and you can't miss it! Be careful, there are :B  Sorry, I dont pay attention to street signs, its only three miles from my house. Good luck, drop me a line and I could meet you and show you how to get there. And as far as Wills Creek itself, it originates from Seneca and Salt fork, Wills Creek empties into the Muskingum River.


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

Thank you, and will do! Hopefully it'll be this month, but most likely, late in the month! Do you ever fish the Muskingum? I'm betting you do. I'd heard of the Musk but had never seen it until late this summer when the family and I rented a cabin down in McConnelsville. Wow, I didn't think it was that big, and than last night, I see on the one website that it has numerous locks and dams. Anywho, I'll look forward to talking to ya again about this. Thanks.....


----------



## rockbass (Apr 16, 2004)

Will's Creek is full of all kinds of fish and some really big one's too. Good going on the fish! I am going to head there some time, but not sure when though. The catfishing can also be real good there. But as with any other fish, if it is on, the place is full.


----------



## downtown (Apr 6, 2004)

There tonight 1 flathead about 2 lbs on grub,Daughter caught a white bass on minner,saw 2 Saugs caught other than that look purty slow


----------

